# Portible jaw horse



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I had one and sold it within a year.
I did not like it.
Replaced it with one of these and use it all the time.
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Black-De...75035&wl11=online&wl12=21272991&wl13=&veh=sem


----------



## bartonst (Oct 21, 2017)

what didn't you like about it? was it wobbly?


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

Great set. I started with the drill and impact driver like 5 years back .....and ended up with the circular saw, recip, angle grinder, and oscillating saw....as the bare tools are not that expensive and HD sells the 3.0 ah batteries two for $115 twice a year. That said, what you need for a "work station" depends on what you are doing. I used the circular saw for a couple of hours today At a habitat project cutting studs and headers, ripping plywood, etc. just by sliding the lumber around on the stacks. Ron


----------



## bartonst (Oct 21, 2017)

Hi Ron. I?ve hired two handymen before and they both had the makita?s. Love how compact the driver is. I?ll just be making repairs at rental properties and need something compact that can be sturdy and clamp. I thought the Triton superjaw with an additional saw horse for longer pieces might do the trick. I can see myself having to cut the ends of deck boards, some melamine sheet, pipe and that's about it really. Just for fixing things that break


----------



## bartonst (Oct 21, 2017)

Might I add I am a beginner with the saws and don?t want to compromise safety. I have no experience with a circular saw. I figure i could do most of it with the reciprocating saw but still would like to have a good clamping base.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

bartonst, it all depends on what kind of woodworking you are planning to do and a Triton is a pretty hefty investment. 

I have built all sorts of things from small boxes to shed doors to cabinets and have never needed anything more than a couple of solid saw horses. Mine are similar to this,










It is made of steel, The leg height is adjustable and fold into base for storage. The top has pre-drilled holes for attaching a 2x4 to the top which I have done.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Get some practice and build your own.

https://www.familyhandyman.com/carpentry/maximize-your-sawhorses/view-all/












https://www.familyhandyman.com/workshop/workshop-storage/workshop-organization-tips/view-all/


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Putting it to good use.

Saving space too.

Click on link and scroll on down.

https://www.familyhandyman.com/workshop/workshop-storage/workshop-organization-tips/view-all/


----------



## Msradell (Sep 1, 2011)

I count 1 of these:Rockwell Jawhorse
It's very similar to the Triton but I think a little cheaper in most cases. Having had a bit of trouble with. I also have a couple of the Black & Decker units which are nice but I prefer this for heavy work.


----------



## fireguy (May 3, 2007)

https://www.bing.com/images/search?...607997221523098823&selectedIndex=5&ajaxhist=0

I carry a couple of plastic saw horses in the Sprinter. Then I put a piece of 3/4 plywood on top. The plywood is 4 x 4 and has hand holes on all 4 sides. It is banged up some, but was cheap and handy in a restaurant kitchen. Easy to clean also, set in a sink and use the hose sprayer when they get too bad. A couple of 1/2 x 3/4 pieces are screwed on the bottom, they keep the plywood from getting scorch marks from hot grills and char broilers.


----------



## comfun1 (May 20, 2010)

I have an old B&D workmate that I bought years ago. While I don't use it a lot I believe it is more versatile than the jaw. I found that frequently I need a flat surface to work on so I have a piece of OSB that I screwed a piece of 2x4 to and I simply clamp it to the workmate and there is my table. The table can then be used as a temporary stand for other tabletop tools such as sanders, small drill presses, router tables etc. I think the fact it has four legs and a full length clamp may make it a sturdier table than the jaw. Having never had the jaw can't say for sure though. When I need a larger table I use sawhorses and a sheet of plywood.


----------



## NotyeruncleBob (Mar 9, 2017)

The work tables, sawhorses, benches, are all just a matter of personal preference. A lot of the time I don't even bother to set one up to make a few cuts, but just cut wherever I can put the wood down. If I'm doing more detailed or more involved wok, then I've got a couple different sawhorses that I'll pull out and throw some 2x4 on top. 
The one thing that I've found I can't work without is the Irwin Quick Grip clamps. They're the ones with the pistol grip that work great one handed and have rubber pads to not mark up whatever you're working on. Absolute lifesaver when you're working solo and a real safety improvement for holding down whatever you're cutting. 
Oh yeah, the Makita 18v tools are awesome! Good choice.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

If you want a decent work table, get one of these, i liked mine so much i got a second one.

https://stevenxstore.com/WORX-Pegasus-Multi-Function-Work-Table-and-Sawhorse-–-WX051-p91118856


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

If you want a decent work table, get one of these, i liked mine so much i got a second one.

https://stevenxstore.com/WORX-Pegasus-Multi-Function-Work-Table-and-Sawhorse-–-WX051-p91118856


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

NotyeruncleBob said:


> The one thing that I've found I can't work without is the Irwin Quick Grip clamps. They're the ones with the pistol grip that work great one handed and have rubber pads to not mark up whatever you're working on. Absolute lifesaver when you're working solo and a real safety improvement for holding down whatever you're cutting.


I love the quick-grips as well but Irwin's are just so fracking expensive. At Lowe's The 24" goes for $25 and the 36" for $34.










I have purchased comparable ones at Harbor Freight for $12 and $20 respectively and have had no problems with them. 










I have also bought 48" aluminum bar clamps which I retrofitted with a strip of wood in the channel to increase its strength. They have been working great.










Using this method, I was able to get 4 clamps for the cost of one comparable Irwin brand clamp.


----------



## NotyeruncleBob (Mar 9, 2017)

Drachenfire said:


> I love the quick-grips as well but Irwin's are just so fracking expensive. At Lowe's The 24" goes for $25 and the 36" for $34


Nah, wait for the sale or the multi pack deals to come around. Cheaper than Horror Fright's knockoffs. I've picked up quite a few and never paid full price.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

NotyeruncleBob said:


> Nah, wait for the sale or the multi pack deals to come around. Cheaper than Horror Fright's knockoffs. I've picked up quite a few and never paid full price.


While I will agree that I am unlikely to ever buy a powered tool from Harbor Freight, they do have tools that function just as well as the higher priced name brands. In addition to the aforementioned clamps I have bought a number of items that work just fine to include quick-release clamps, C-clamps, saw guides, magnetic parts trays and wheel blocks to name a few.

While I believe in buying quality tools, I also believe that higher price does not necessarily equate to higher quality and to any DIYer, especially one on a budget that is an important consideration. So when you find hand tools at HF that performs just as well a name brand for half the cost, I say go with it and bank the savings toward the quality electric tools.


----------



## ChuckTin (Nov 17, 2014)

While all of you were mentioning your favorite bench, saw horse, etc. I was puzzling where the practical advice was. So here's my $ 00.02.

First if you're buying 2 of them, get 3. Enivitably you will need to support the end of a board or plywood sheet when you're cutting and find that brand x isn't quite the same as the 2 you've previously bought and awkward equals unsafe everytime.

Second no matter how pretty they are at first you are going to nick or downright cut the top of whatever support you choose. Take the time to add a sacrificial surface to them. Any metal surface especially. Use light weight, 3/4", cheap stock and renew it now and then your saws and drills will thank you.

Finally built it your self. Nothing will teach you more about your tools than using them. And remember that you are building to use so choose by utility, never buy pretty, leave that to the DIY magazines.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## landfillwizard (Feb 21, 2014)

https://www.amazon.com/Rockwell-RK9002-JawHorse-Sheetmaster-Workstation/dp/B005BTLXI8

This is a little expensive but I love it. I am able to accomplish many projects by myself. It is like having extra hands. I can fit a full sheet of plywood in the jaws and use an extra saw horse for cross cutting and ripping!


----------



## bartonst (Oct 21, 2017)

Canarywood1 said:


> If you want a decent work table, get one of these, i liked mine so much i got a second one.
> 
> https://stevenxstore.com/WORX-Pegasus-Multi-Function-Work-Table-and-Sawhorse-–-WX051-p91118856


This thing looks pretty decent!


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

http://www.shopnotes.com/files/issues/104/project-workcenter.pdf

Video animation. http://www.shopnotes.com/issues/104/videos/project-workcenter-animation/


----------

